# [SOLVED] Canon iP4200 light blinking on black ink



## bernerc (Jul 21, 2007)

I have installed a new small black ink reservoir, and the red light on it continues to blink. I was told to empty the "waste ink reservoir"... where's that, and how do I empty it?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Canon iP4200 light blinking on black ink*

1. Is the new CLI-8 cartridge genuine Canon ?
2. "Who" told you to empty the waste ink reservoir ?


----------



## bernerc (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Canon iP4200 light blinking on black ink*

1. no, it's not a Canon. I've been using non-Canon refills for a year.
2. the person at the refill store suggested emptying the waste ink.
thanks for your response. I've just cleaned the heads (twice) and deep cleaned once, then I noticed several of my colors are empty (although their lights weren't lit until after I took them out to look at them). Now only the left-hand one, the CLI-8BK blinks, although it's full of ink. I know I must replace the empty inks, then go from there.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Canon iP4200 light blinking on black ink*

I think that your CLI-8BK is bad.
Replace it, the others as necessary and you should be good to go.

Do not worry about the waste ink reservoir unless the printer tells you too.
Every time you clean and especially Deep Clean the reservoir receives waste ink.
The printer keeps track of this and will throw either an LCD warning or a flashing light warning depending on the printer.
The Waste Ink Reservoir is not a user-serviceable item, so avoid the Deep Cleans if possible.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Canon iP4200 light blinking on black ink*



bernerc said:


> I have installed a new small black ink reservoir, and the red light on it continues to blink. I was told to empty the "waste ink reservoir"... where's that, and how do I empty it?


G'Day bernerc,

Being the proud owner of a Canon™ PIXMA iP4200 as well, I can answer your query easily....

Firstly, _DO NOT_ touch the Waste Ink Reservoir, as this _will_ render the printer to be only fit to be used as a boat anchor. 

The reason for the light 'blinking' is due to the fact that the 'chip' that is required on these catridges, is either not there, or it has not been fitted properly.:4-thatsba

Personally, using non-genuine cartridges is "false economy"; the inks used in these types of cartridges are _not_ of a very good quality; furthermore, you are _not_ doing the printer any favours by using the non-genuine cartridges, because every time that the 'chip' is transferred, it is 'stressed' (bent slightly) when it has to be forced onto the 'cheaper' cartridge; thus not giving correct ink level readings.


Eventually you will render the ink reporting of the printer useless, due to incorrectly installed cartridges...I know I destroyed one with the use of non-genuine Canon™ cartridges.

The only real way to rectify your problem is to install a genuine Canon™ Ink Cartridge.

Kind Regards,


----------



## bernerc (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Canon iP4200 light blinking on black ink*

thanks, Chauffeur2. I am going to take your advice and use Canon cartridges.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Canon iP4200 light blinking on black ink*

As a Canon Owner I agree with chauffeur2 100%, you can get genuine canon cartridges on ebay quite cheap


----------

